# Naruto Path of a Ninja (Main RP Thread)



## Rakiyo (May 12, 2009)

Its been a year since Naruto Uzumaki has left the leaf village to train with Jiraiya. Akatsuki's reputation has grown and the concern for safety among the ninja countries has as well. You are a genin ready to meet your jounin sensei at the designated area. But are you ready for what lies ahead? Are you ready to walk the Path of a Ninja

At the graduation ceremony you were given a scroll, depending on your village you will meet your Jounin Sensei in one of these six locations.

Leaf Ninja: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are to meet their Jounin at the Training Field




Sand Ninja: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are to meet their Jounin at Ryosho Tower




Cloud Ninja: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are to meet their Jounin in front the BBQ Restaurant



Mist Ninja: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are to meet their Jounin on Nazumo Bridge




Waterfall Ninja: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are to meet their Jounin near the Ruined Park




Sound Ninja: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are to meet their Jounin in front of gate 15


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 13, 2009)

Yes? And what next?


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

Marth runs off to the BBQ resturant in a hurry.It is the day he has to meet his jounin sensei and he didn't want to be late.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

Atsui never really liked kids then again he didnt really like anything that involved an attention span longer then 5 seconds. He was waiting for the leaf ninja he was assinged to arrive. He looked up at the clouds "Man today sure is a nice day to sleep" He let out a big sigh and looked around the training field as their were no genin in sight. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sabaki had already entered the BBQ Restaurant and had finished his 7th plate of Spare ribs. "MORE PLEASE" He said as the owners of the store could not believe how fast he was devouring the gigantic meals. Checking his watch Sabaki notices that his assigned genin are taking a while "Man where are they" He then notices a young boy enter and sees that he is wearing the cloud village headband "Over here" He calls over the boy to sit next with him.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 13, 2009)

Chidora runs to Training field there he see that he is a little early, so he wait a bit....


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 13, 2009)

But then he looked better., and sow his Sensei sleeping over at the tree... He wakes him up and says:Good day...


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

Atsui sees the genin standing their cluelessly. He wrestled with the idea of wether he should tell him he was his jounin sensei or not. He sighed and got up and began to walk over to the kid "Yo" he said as he waved in the air. His spiky blue hair waved in the wind as his dark green jounin jacket hung closely to the sides of his body. "Whats your name" He said to the genin


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

Marth sees his sensei so goes to meet him."Hey I'm Marth hyuuga you must be my sensei nice to meet you."


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

Sabuki scans Marth up and down. Sabuki's long black dreadlocks and Cloud ninja outfit made him stand out from every other customer in the place. "Marth Hyuuga huh? Nice to meet ya kid Put er there" He put out his gigantic hand out which was covered in cuts and bbq sauce


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 13, 2009)

My name is Chidora, and i will be on your team from now on....


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

Marth hesitates grabs his sensei's hand or as his sensei had said he "Put er there"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

"Chidora huh?" Atsui says to himself. The sun creeps high above as it warms both of the Leaf Ninja. He looks around and notices that the other genin arent there. "Listen Chidora take this as your first mission, I want you to find Takamaru Suminaka and bring him back here got it?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sabaki notices the genins hesitation and draws back his hand. "Sit down Marth" pointing the seat next to him. He takes a huge bite into the next plate of ribs then turns his attention to the genin. "Tell me marth why'd you become a Ninja?" he looked at him waiting for his answer as the BBq Sauce covered his lips


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 13, 2009)

Takamaru Suminaka? Who's that?Why do i need to to it?


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

Atsui pulls out the scroll that had the details about who was joining his team. "Takamaru is a leaf genin and is on squad 1 like you. I cant leave this spot as im suppose to wait here but i want you to go and fetch him for me k" He said with a smile on his face. He gave Chidora a picture of the boy. "Goodluck" he said with a certain laziness and sarcasm in his voice


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

Marth sits down next to his sensei."I became a ninja so I can become more famous than all the kages.What about you?"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

Sabaki surprised that his genin asked him the question "Me" He placed his bbq covered finger on his chin. "well i guess i did it for the girls hahah" He let out a thunderous laugh that echoed threw the shop. He patted marth on the back with his dirty hands, He wiped the tear from his eye that had built up from his laughing "Woo hmm marth your pretty intresting. Quick POP QUIZ! What are three Techniques a ninja uses during battle!?" Sabaki quizzed the kid though by the looks of it Sabaki seemed alot more immature then his genin counterpart


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 13, 2009)

Okay! I will try do it as the best as i can!
Since this is my first mission, i will not fail in it!
Okay for now! Bye!
Chidora goes out... He searched for 30 minutes, but couldn't find anyone


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 13, 2009)

Takamaru lazly walks into the training grounds. He scans the area, it wide open with some wooden dummies and a man standing in the middle. He walks over to this man.
"I'm assuming your my sensei, I'm also assuming you already no my name." Takamaru says sounding like he just woke up; he looks around and continues, "And here I thought I was going to be late, were is everyone sensei?"


----------



## Narurider (May 14, 2009)

"Three techniques huh?I guess it would be taijutsu genjutsu and ninjutsu.Taijutsu is hand to hand fight basicially but genjutsu is illusions which,unlike taijutsu, normally needs hand signs and Ninjutsu requires chakra but you can't just use your chakra whenever you want because there is only a certain amount within you.Now you could probably be able to make the amount of chakra you have bigger but that I do not know."


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 14, 2009)

Chidora search all over Konoha, but then he see some kid who is walking to Training grounds.....Maybe that is him! Says Chidora and runs towards him....


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 14, 2009)

Takamaru hears footsteps behind him. He slowly turns his head to see whos comming. He sees a kid about his age running towards his location.
"Your later then I am." Takamaru mumbles to this kid.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 16, 2009)

(OOC: Sorry i took so long just been going threw alot of stuff sorry guys)

Sabaki slurped down his drink and smiled at marth. I'm impressed you know your stuff. Just then a red head genin entered the shop, She had long red hair with Blue eyes. She wore a black shirt with baggy white pants and wore two metal wristbands. She went over to where Sabaki and Marth were sitting "You're our sensei" She said with a slight attitude
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Atsui looked at the two leaf genin. he sighed an palmed his face "Great now im stuck baby sitting a bunch of brats. Shouldve stayed as anbu" Atsui looked as birds flew overhead. He reaches into his pocket and pulls out two bells "When youre the final squad member gets here where gonna have a little fun k" he said with a smirk on his face


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

Marth looks at the redhead confused."Who are you?What the hell are you doing talking to us with that attidute?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

_"Great, that means I'll have to move..."_ Takamaru thinks to himself and sighs.
He walks over to the neers perturding object and sits up agaist it.
"I'll be over here," Takamaru has a long pause because he's not used to calling people sensei but remembers, "sensei."


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 17, 2009)

A little fun? Like what? Probably some boring stuff..... says the other teammate....
Chidora is looking at Sensei with a weird face.......


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 17, 2009)

Takamaru opens one eye.
"This fun probaly involes movement." Takamaru sighs, "I hope the other team-mate shows up soon or this is a waste of all of our time."
Takamaru stands up and walks over to his other team-mate and says, "I'm Takamaru, your new squade mate."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 17, 2009)

OOC: That post was directed at Kazekage Gaara.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 18, 2009)

Atsui's face turns to one of glee as the last genin arrives. She was a tan skin girl with long white hair and blue eyes. She wore a white hoody with long white pants and black sandals. She wore her blue leaf ninja head band on her around her hair using it as a ribbon. She greeted the other two genin "Hi my name is Hikaru Nara nice to meet you" Atsui began to chuckle to himself "Welcome genin members of squad 1 where about to have some fun" He jingled the bells one more time.

---------------------(Cloud village)------------------------------

Marth looks at the redhead confused."Who are you?What the hell are you doing talking to us with that attidute?" The girl turns to marth and puts her hand on his head pressing down on it "You got a problem shorty?" Sabaki pulls out the paper with the list of genins on it and though he had trouble reading the paper due to the bbq stains he finally managed to get her name "Ahh so your Bachi Uba, WELCOME!" He stood up revealing that he was a really tall man. He grabbed her and embraced her making her loose her breathe "SENSEI YOURE CHOKING ME!" Bachi said with annoyance.


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"SHORTY!I'm not a shorty!You better respect me!You slut!"
Marth is super angry and goes into a huff.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 18, 2009)

Calm down marth, Sabaki said trying to calm down the two genin. But it was too late the argument began to enter full motion. "SLUT! WHY YOU LITTLE RUNT" Bachi clamped unto Marths cheek squeezing it as hard as she could "You guys!" Sabaki trying to regain control "Listen you little twerp ill beat you right here and right now if you dont learn some manners quick!" Bachi said still yelling at Marth.


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"LITTLE RUNT!THATS IT LETS TAKE THIS OUTSIDE!I'll kill you!That'll show you not to insult me about my size!"
Marth is now standing up with fire in his eyes.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 18, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Atsui's face turns to one of glee as the last genin arrives. She was a tan skin girl with long white hair and blue eyes. She wore a white hoody with long white pants and black sandals. She wore her blue leaf ninja head band on her around her hair using it as a ribbon. She greeted the other two genin "Hi my name is Hikaru Nara nice to meet you" Atsui began to chuckle to himself "Welcome genin members of squad 1 where about to have some fun" He jingled the bells one more time.



_"Nara... Nara..."_ Takamaru thinks to himself.
"I know, your related to Shikamaru!" Takamaru says knowingly; he apologizes, "I'm sorry, I've heard alot of good things from the Nara Clan. My name is Takamaru."
_"She's kindda cute."_ Takamaru thinks and his cheaks turn a little red.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 18, 2009)

The Fire Reaper said:


> _"Nara... Nara..."_ Takamaru thinks to himself.
> "I know, your related to Shikamaru!" Takamaru says knowingly; he apologizes, "I'm sorry, I've heard alot of good things from the Nara Clan. My name is Takamaru."
> _"She's kindda cute."_ Takamaru thinks and his cheaks turn a little red.



She smiles at Takamaru but their moment is interrupted by their sensei."You three are gonna have a little test with me" holding up the two bells Atsui smirked. "Youre gonna have to take these bells away from me" Hikaru turns her attention to her sensei "From you but youre a jonin!" She said not knowning if it was even possible for genins to beat a jonin. "Heh heh dont worry ill go easy on you guys, On your mark go!"

--------------(Cloud Village, Outside of the restaurant)--------------

Sabaki palmed his face as the two genin stared each other down. Bachi played with her metal wristbands "Get ready shorty cuz youre going down" She said as put her tumbs down. "I guess you two well just have to get it out of your system" Sabaki said lamenting the fact he coudlnt stop them. Bachi smirked and charged for marth launching a kick aimed for his face.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 18, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> She smiles at Takamaru but their moment is interrupted by their sensei."You three are gonna have a little test with me" holding up the two bells Atsui smirked. "Youre gonna have to take these bells away from me" Hikaru turns her attention to her sensei "From you but youre a jonin!" She said not knowning if it was even possible for genins to beat a jonin. "Heh heh dont worry ill go easy on you guys, On your mark go!"



Atsui is just kind of standing there.
"Maybe we should... Make some kind of plan." Takamaru suggests.
_"What do we do, what do we do? I have an idea!"_ Takamarus face lights up.
"Hikaru." Takamaru says, she turns to him, "If your anything like the rest of your Clan you a superb strategist and tactician, can you figure out what to do?"
Takamaru suggests hoping she is like Shikamaru or Shikamarus father.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 19, 2009)

Hi, i am your teammate, we got something bothersome to do.... I heard that from our Sensei....


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

"AH!"
Marth twirls out of the way just before he got hit."Fine you want to play dirty thats fine by me!"
Marth goes and tries to use Barrage of Lions.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 19, 2009)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hi, i am your teammate, we got something bothersome to do.... I heard that from our Sensei....



"I'm aware. I didn't get you name though." Takamaru responds to his team-mate keeping his lazy looking eyes locked on his sensai.
He looks at Hikaru through the corners of his eyes and sees shes trying to think.
_"Hmm she might come up with an idea soon, I'll give her some time."_ Takamaru thinks then looks back at his sensai who is still standing there with a smile on his face.
"If your just going to stand there all day, I might as well try something." Takamaru suggest sounding annoyed because he has to do something.
Takamaru whips of hands seals in a remarkable speed for a genin, ending on the 'tiger' hand seal and says with his lazy tone, "Fire Style: Fire Ball Jutsu."
Takamaru inhales a lung full of air and blows out a decent sized fire ball that roars towards his sensai.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 20, 2009)

Atsui's eyes widen in surprise FIRE STYLE huh! He quickly forms handsigns and lets out his own fire ball jutsu canceling the two out. "Heh heh" He laughs to himself as the smoke emits from his mouth. "This could be intresting huh!" His train of thought is broken as he notices he is caught in Hikaru's shadow possession. "GOT YOU SENSEI, NOW TAKAMARU, HIDORA HIT HIM!"
---------------------(The Cloud Village, Outside restaurant)--------------

  Marth goes in to kick Bachi but before he could connect a third person interveened and stopped the fight pushing the two genin back. Sabaki smiled as he looked out so youre finally here "Nemachi Kaito" The two other genins look on and see a spiky blonde hair boy with black eyes. He wears the cloud village headband around his forehead and wears a dark blue body suit with a white hoody attachment. "Nice to meet you" The boy said with a smile. "How the fuck did he stop our fight!" Bachi thought in anger. "Well now that you guys all meet, its time i filled you in. You guys are squad 3 of the cloud village and usaully we have a training session but the clouds on a tight budget so well have to head over and get our mission now if you dont mind" Sabaki said as his dreadlocks blew in the wind. The three genin looked at their sensei.


----------



## Narurider (May 20, 2009)

"Damnit I was just about to sweep the floor with this slut but he got in the way!Why did you do that!?Huh?A mission now?What is it?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

_"Chidora, huh."_ Takamaru thinks to himself.
He snaps out of thought and lunges at his sensai. Takamaru grabs two out of the three bells hanging off his sensai's belt before Hikaru's Shadow Possesion wears off. He throws a bell to Hikaru and keeps the other for himself.
"We just have to get yours now Chidora." Takamaru looks at Hidora.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 20, 2009)

Wait guys! Okay, i might join.... Chidora makes a large spear of lightning in his arm and runs toward his sensei....


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 20, 2009)

The technique was stron.... -Now! Hikaru! Takamaru!


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Atsui smirks and side steps the attack. When He was distracted with Chidora's jutsu Hikaru and Takamaru rush at their sensai. Atsui makes a hand seal and does a Sub. Jutsu and switches himself out with a log.
Takamaru sighs, "We just about had him, then we could take a brake. Any plans Chidora or Hikaru?"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 21, 2009)

Hikaru looks at her bell in surprise as it transforms into a leaf. "WAIT GUYS LOOK!" Atsui transforms into a log "SUBSTITUTION JUTSU!" Hikaru cries out. "Behind you!" Atsui cries out. The jonin quickly does hand signs and attacks the genin "GENJUTSU! BRINGER OF DARKNESS!" The sky and the genins surrounded quickly turns pitch black. 

--------------------(Cloud village)-----------------------------

Sabaki leads the group of genin to the Raikage's office. "Come on guys arent ya excited this is your first mission" he says followed by a thunderous laugh. Bachi flips marth the bird and walks ahead to catch up to her sensei. Nemachi walks beside marth "is she always this hostile" he said with his usaul grin on his face.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

"This isan't good, were caught in a genjutsu." Takamaru states the sitiation oviously.
Takamaru closes his eyes, he doesn't like the fact that his eyes are open and can't see anything.
"Sensai Atsui could be anywere by now. This is annoying." Takamaru sighs and sits down and continues, "If anyone knows how to release genjutsu please feel free, if not we'll be sitting here untill Sensai decides to stop it."


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 22, 2009)

What to do next? Chidora says. Maybe Katon jutsu would help.... Or maybe my Raikiri?
Either way, we must plan this out..... We are against Jounin here....


----------



## Narurider (May 22, 2009)

"I think so and I really want to beat the crap out of her oh and I'm Marth nice to meet."
Marth stops and turns round before putting his hand out for Nemachi to shake with a grin.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 22, 2009)

Hikaru put her hands together trying to dispel the jutsu. She was usually good at breaking genjutsu back at the academy but the nerves got the best of her leaving her unable to do it. "Chidora, Takamaru I" before she could finish she was kicked in the face. She flew back past the genin and rolled a few. Atsui smiled and dissapared back into the darkness "If you guys dont take this seriously YOULL DIE!" just then Atsui appeared behind Hidora Kunai in hand.

(Cloud Village)

Nemachi looked at marth's hand and he was nervous to grasp it. Truth was that Nemachi was terrified of germs and any human contact. "ughh" Nemachi looked trying to come up with an excuse. Just then the squad arrived at the Raikages office "We're Here" Sabaki said with his usaul grin. The Raikage examined each of the genin, She was a tan skin woman with long black hair. She had light yellow eyes and had a large dragon tattoo that went from her neck to her arm. "Squad 3 led by Sabaki introduce yourselves!" She said with thunderous command. "SABAKI SOIFON MA'AM!" Sabaki said with fear. "Not you idiot the kids" The Raikage said with annoyance.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 22, 2009)

Takamaru sits there.
_"No good, what can I do."_ Takamaru thinks to himself.
"You can't kill us, you'd be exiled." Takamaru says almost mockingly.
Takamaru hears something run past him, he jumps up into a fighting stance.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 22, 2009)

Chidora heard some steps..... -Maybe he has done shadow clones..... Few persons run past him.....- What should i do? He thinks to himself...


----------



## jiraiya 58 (May 22, 2009)

"Seven minutes until I go to the Ruined Park and meet my hopefully intelligent jonin, I'm really tired of these kids that are all strength and no brains," Keiji said almost ruefully.
"What's wrong Keiji?" His mother asked "i thought you'd be happy at the least to get to your first day as a genin." Keiji just shook his head, she didn't understand, for she was a simple ruffian with the powerful knowledge of jutsu, but not knowing what destructive power they had.His cat rubbed against him reminding him of the time.
"Sorry mom I've got to go before I'm late!" Keiji said quickly before disappearing beyond the door and into the shining world outside.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 23, 2009)

Kugawa a war hawk who believes that the shinobi world should be runned by the strong and the weak should be vanquished waited by the ruined park. A reminder of the adversity that the Waterfall village has faced over the years. He was waiting for his assigned genin to arrive much to his dismay. Renji one of his assigned genin had arrived early and was doing pushups as a way to kill time. "So sensei when do you think the others will get here" Renji asked with a smile on his face. His sensei ignored him looking off to the distance.


----------



## jiraiya 58 (May 23, 2009)

Keiji looked at his watch unhappily, the conversation with his mom had taken way too much time.He sure was going to be late,but he was going to have to work alot anyway,not that his sensei was going to be happy.Finally he arrived to the ruined park with his cat,of course, and looked around for his jonin sensei.When he seen the highly ranked ninja, he immediately apoligised for being late and began looking at the boy who seemed as if he had been doing push ups since dawn.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 23, 2009)

"You're sorry?" Kugawa examined keiji, Renji still puping out pushs ups like their was no tomorrow. "Hello there my name is renji" The genin said as sweat poured down his face. 
Kugawa looked at Keiji's cat "An animal huh? You must be from those pack of savages the inuzuka...Whats your name boy?" He said with a certain authority in his voice.


----------



## Narurider (May 23, 2009)

"The raikage huh?Doesn't seem so special* Marth thinks before stepping forward and introducing himself,"I'm Marth Hyuuga."


----------



## jiraiya 58 (May 23, 2009)

"I'm Keiji, and my family may be savage, which I'm quite sure they are, but I most certainly am not!" Keiji said sternly, "and also hello renji." Keiji was not going to take anything like pairing him up with the rest of his savage family, or any smack talk about his precious kitten.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 23, 2009)

After the other two kids introduce themselves marth finally said his name. The raikage examined each of the children but examined marth the most. Even though she was Raikage her room was littered with uneven stacks of books and had maps of other countries posted on each side of the walls. She shuffled threw her papers a bit before pulling up the assignment. "Sabaki Sofin leader of squad 3 your team has been assigned a C Rank mission". 

Sabaki asked his honarable Hokage with concern in his voice "Do you think thats smart Raikage sama i mean they are just kids and this is their first mission why not an E instead" The Raikage shook her head "You know the state of our village we dont have enough ninja to go around. Now listen the mission specs are as follows you're team has been hired to escort and protect a precious package. It is to arrived at the Leaf Village UNHARMED do you under stand me?!" She said with a commanding voice. "Yes ma'am" Sabaki said. "Be careful because they are ninja who might be after this package so prepare yourselves for the worst now leave"

Squad 3 left the office each looking at one another. "Well im going to give you guys half an hour to get ready do what you have to do then meet me in front of the village gate later gaters" He said as he vanished. Bachi looked over her two team mates "Heh a C Rank huh two bad you two are going to die i was getting use to seeing you losers" She said smugly as she walked off. Nemachi smiled and waved at her "Heh confident i guess"

(Waterfall Village)

"You're an odd arent you? Most members of you're clan dont mind being called smelly mongrels yet you seem to mind" Kugawa tusseled Keiji's hair."RENJI!" Kugawa yelled as Renji finished his pushups and got to his feet standing in a saluting pose "YES SIR!" Kugawa took out two pieces of paper with some incantation written on it. "Here both of you put this on" Renji applied the paper unto his chest "Like this?" Asked the genin. Kugawa smiled "Yeah" he turned his attention to Keiji "You too"


----------



## Narurider (May 23, 2009)

"Overconfident bitch." Marth mumbles under his breath before running off home to pack his things which he had already layed out for today.He finished in a few minutes so runs about the village to find something to do.


----------



## jiraiya 58 (May 23, 2009)

"Yeah,yeah,yeah," Keiji said resentfully, "and please do not talk like that about my clan, even though I am smarter than them." Keiji stuck it on his chest quickly after snatching it out of his sensei's hand.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 24, 2009)

Chidora looked at Takamaru but Takamaru looked as he was scared...- Hey Takamaru! Says Chidora... Takamaru slowly turned his eyes to Chidora.... It was like Takamaru has a plan, Chidora asks him: -Do you have something in your mind? Or are you just scared?


----------



## Rakiyo (May 24, 2009)

Leaf Village
-----------

Squad's 1 battle with their jonin sensei continued. Hikaru finally shook off the hit her sensei had given her and had already planned out over 200 possibilities and outcomes. Finally after calming her nerves she managed to dispel the genjutsu "RELEASE!" she yelled as the darkness evaporated though the threat was far from over as their jounin sensei's hand reached from underground and grabbed Takamaru's leg pulling him down to his chin "EARTH STYLE HEAD HUNTER JUTSU" Atsui said as he appeared in front of the genin. he placed a kunai to Takamaru's throat "Chidora, Hikaru, Give up on being ninja do so and Takamaru lives"

Waterfall Village

The tags the genins put on their chest quickly summoned a giant chained attached to a weight, Renji fell to the floor as the weight was too much to bear "Because youre partner is late you two will be punished. I want you to run 10 laps around this park with that strapped to your chest" Renji willed himself up and placed the weight in his hand "Yes sir" he said as he began to walk around the park. Kugawa shot a glare at Keiji "Begin" He said with smugness in his voice

Cloud

Bachi had finish packing the things she needed as she began to head out. She stood in the doorway for a bit and looked at an old photo "I'm sure if you were here mom you'd be proud" She said as she took the picture out of the frame and left the room. Sabaki and Nemachi waited at the gate eating gummi ninja snacks each comparing their favorite flavors and other useless information


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

Marth runs off to the gate with his stuff ready excited.He gets to gate and waves at his teammates."Hey guys when can we go?"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 24, 2009)

Sabaki and Nemachi wave to Marth as he arrives. Bachi arrives shortly after assembling the entire team. Sabaki stands near a wagon with a giant package on it that is covered in a heavy black tarp. "Well this is what we're protecting, Each of you will take turns pulling the cart until we arrive at the leaf village and hand it off its right ful owner. Nemachi you'll be the first to carry it" Nemachi took his place picking up the two sides to pull the wagon. "Marth and Bachi you two stand on the sides and keep look out, this is a c rank mission we cant fool around" Sabaki says as he starts to lead the genin out of the village "Now come on" Nemachi starts to drag the painfully heavy cart as the other two walk alongside scanning the areas.


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

"Hey!Why do I have to be sharing the slut's job?" Marth says,"Oh Nemachi are you ok dragging that thing?"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 24, 2009)

"Cut it out marth this is not time for fighting" Sabaki said trying to stop the two before they start. Nemachi smiles back at marth "Yea dont worry about it ill be fine for now just keep on the look out, carry this im defenseless so im counting on you guys to protect me" He said as he chuckled nervously. Bachi was unusaully distracted as she watched the clouds go by she was quiet and didnt say a word. "Something on your mind bachi?" Sabaki asked with concern. She shook her head no but Sabaki suspected something was up.


----------



## jiraiya 58 (May 24, 2009)

Keiji struggled to smirk at his sensei's glare and began sprinting across the park very quickly trying not to look tired.'If that's all you got then your gonna be burned toast in a month' Keiji thought grinning. Keiji truly felt sorry for renji, all of those push ups and now this, well just sucked for Keiji guessed. 'Damn this thing is freaking heavy'. "Sensei, where's our third teammate?" Keiji asked trying not to sound curious.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 24, 2009)

Takamaru smiles.
Atsui looks angery almost confused he asks, "Your pritty much dead, whats so funny?"
"Well you see when you grabbed me," Takamaru body turns into a log, "I got off hand seals to preform the Substitution Jutsu."
Takamaru can se Hikarus Shadow Possesion Jutus comming behind Atsui.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"The slut is probably planning on running off and leaving to go and live with her imaginary boyfriend." Marth says grinning.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 26, 2009)

Chidora uses Goukakyou no jutsu at Atsui which has grown stronger and stronger from the time, using it to distract Atsui from Takamaru....


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 27, 2009)

But seeing Atsui at that moment, he runs through Chidora with all of his speed,Chidora grabs his leg...- Damn, he hit me with kunai... It is a slight hit, but....- Chidora turn around and jumps... He throws 10 shurikens and uses Housenka no jutsu... Atsui is standing still and watching at fire....


----------



## Rakiyo (May 27, 2009)

Leaf Village

The combined efforts had seem to be enough. Atsui halted the fight seeing as it was taking a toll on the genin. He smiled at his tean ''Welcome to squad 1. Get some sleep kiddies we've got our first mission tomorrow'' And with that Atsui left in a flash. Hikaru fell to her knees as she was exhausted ''we did it'' she said with a smile.

(OOC: squad 1 gets 30 exp points add them to your stats any way u like)

Cloud

Bachi ignored Marths comment and merely looked straight ahead. Sabaki noticed the sun was going down '' where going to set camp here, in the morning we'll resume the mission'' Nemachi was exhausted from carrying the thing and looked at it as a way to relax.

Waterfall

Renji had completed his 4th lap but began to felt tie ''Kugawa sensei your training is formidable'' Kugawa agained ignored the genin. Keiji asked who the third member was and Kugawa ignored him as well but off in the distance a figure could be seen approaching


----------



## Narurider (May 27, 2009)

As soon as they were told to set camp where they were Marth let himself fall onto the ground and let out a huge yawn."Man I can't what to get to sleep!"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 27, 2009)

"Well, finaly! That couldn't have taken any longer." Takamaru exclames.
He walks over to Hikaru and offers her his hand. She takes it and he pulls her to her feet. Takamaru and Hikaru lock eyes for a second. 
Takamaru smiles and offers, "Would you like to get something to eat? My treat."


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 28, 2009)

Yay! I am hungry! Says Chidora.... We got our first mission toomorow,
so we need to prepare for it!


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"Yo, Chidora I was just going to take Hikaru with me. I kindda like her." Takamaru leans into Chidora and whispers.
Chidora gives Takamaru a funny look and looks as if he's about to say something when Hikaru says, "Yeah, Squad 1's first offical meal!"
"Yeah alright." Takamaru says then leans and whispers to Chidora, "Your paying for yourself."
The three start walking back towards the Leaf.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm assuming since I leveled up all stats return to full.
Lvl. 2
HP: 60/60
CP: 60/60
ATK: 50
DEF: 30
SPD: 30


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 29, 2009)

Riku walks outside of his small house, his blue hair blowing gracefully in a light breeze. His baggy purple shirt blew slightly in the breeze. He looks around slowly, the sky was blue and bright, the sun beat down  on his pale body. 'Damn sun, fucking hate it...' Riku thinks to himself, as well as several other thoughts racing through his head. He blinks his odd coloured eyes slowly, focusing on his surroundings carefully.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

OCC: Sorry I'm going to take temp. control over Squad 1 for this post.

Squad 1 arives at a resterant, they all enter the building. Takamaru and Chidora sit on one side of the table and Hikaru sits on the other. The team order a bunch of differant items to eat. The food arives and the three start eating almost in complete silence.
Takamaru decides to break the ice and mumbles between his bits of food, "So what did you guys think of Atsui Sensai's first day of training?"
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Lvl. 2
HP: 60/60
CP: 60/60
ATK: 50
DEF: 30
SPD: 30


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 30, 2009)

It was kind of dangerous! But that man seems like he has no inspiration at all!
When he sow us, it was like he was going back to sleep! What do you guys think?


----------



## Rakiyo (May 30, 2009)

Hikaru slurped down her order of beef ramen, she looked to the conversing genin and agreed with Chidora's assessment of Atsui's training methods. "Yeah he seemed like he really didnt want to even train us but more importantly i wonder what kinda of mission where going to get" Hikaru watched the contents of her soup swirled around as she went deep in thought.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"The mission doesn't matter. I'm not going to want to do it, no matter what it is." Takamaru sighs as he finishes the last of the sushi, he puts down his chopsticks.
Takamaru stands up, stretchs and says, "I'm going to pay for us Hikaru."
Takamaru walks to the main counter.
"May we help you sir?" The man behind the counter asks.
Takamaru pauses for a minute and looks down into his wallet, he says, "Yeah, I'd like to pay for all the food ordered at that table."
He notions to the table Squad 1 was eating at.
"Very well sir..." The man tells Takamaru the price and he pays for it in full.
Takamaru walks back to the table and sits back in his seat.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Lvl. 2
HP: 60/60
CP: 60/60
ATK: 50
DEF: 30
SPD: 30


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 30, 2009)

I think it will be an easy mission... We are still genins, so it will be walking dogs or something like that... Says Chidora....


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"I don't know. Think about all the harder missions Naruto Senpai and his squad got." Takamru argues, "We just can't say for sure."
After Takamaru says that he thinks to himself, _"What am I talking about, Chidora is probaly right. Hunting down stray cats or walking stuck up peoples dogs."_
Takamaru lets out a sigh.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Lvl. 2
HP: 60/60
CP: 60/60
ATK: 50
DEF: 30
SPD: 30


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 31, 2009)

But..... Says Chidora and Takamaru slowly turned to him.... We expected to have easy training with Atsui-sensei, but it turned out to be quite hard one.... He is full of surprises, who knows......


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"True." Takamaru mumbles as he looks out the window.
The sun is hung low in the sky, Takamru pulls himself to his feet.
He raises his hand and waves, "I'm going to get going, I have to prepair for tomorrow. Later guys."
Takamaru exits the resterant.
_"I like them. I definatly like Hikaru."_ Takamaru thinks to himself with a smile.
---
Takamaru make it home, his parents stop him at the door.
"Well how was your first day as a Leaf Shinobi son?" Takamaru father questions.
Takamaru shrugs and says, "Not bad I guess."
"Thats not what we heard from you Sensai Takamaru." His mother chimes in.
"Your Sensai... Atsui said you did quite well as a just-out-of-the-Achademy ninja."
Takamaru just shrugs again and says, "I'm going to bed."
Takamaru walks up the stairs to his room and lays down. He slowly drifts into sleep.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Lvl. 2
HP: 60/60
CP: 60/60
ATK: 50
DEF: 30
SPD: 30


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 1, 2009)

Chidora says to Hikaru: Well, i am going too... See ya toomorow! He got to his home, but there was his mom standing at the door smiling like she never was... How was it? It was wery good! Toomorow we have mission, so i must prepare! Says Chidora and goes to bed..


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Jun 4, 2009)

Keiji was begining to get irritated as his sensei seemed to have ignored him."Hey Kugawa, I asked who the freaking third member was, and no avoiding the question I want a straight up answer,"Keiji asked rudely.As apposed to his usual calm,polite,and collected attitude.

p.s. i was on a trip, sorry for the absense


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 16, 2009)

The next day group was waiting outside... They were prepared for mission.
- Guys, i think we will do great. Says Chidora and slowly smiles.


----------

